# August 2013 Pigeon Shows in PA



## newday (Dec 12, 2004)

Two upcoming shows in Pennsylvania:

August 4: White Rose Pigeon Association at Manchester Twp. Fire Hall in Emigsville, PA

August 18: Western PA Pigeon Club at Fayette County Fairgrounds in Dunbar, PA

email me at [email protected]

I will be happy to email the entry form and information


----------



## Jason Heidlauf (Apr 2, 2012)

thanks for the reminders


----------

